# Word of the Day: Grawlix



## debodun (Sep 14, 2020)

Grawlix (noun) - a string of typographical symbols (such as %@$&*!) used in place of an obscenity, especially in comic strips. 

Garfield stubbed his toe that resulted in his spouting a string of grawlix.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2020)

I happen to be very good at using grawlixes when posting


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Ruthanne, using grawlixes? No... not our, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Ruthanne, using grawlixes? No... not our, Ruthanne!


I'm surprised you haven't seen my grawlixes yet @Aunt Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm surprised you haven't seen my grawlixes yet @Aunt Marg


Well, Ruthanne, now that you mentioned it, I'm going to be keeping an extra close eye on you now! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, Ruthanne, now that you mentioned it, I'm going to be keeping an extra close eye on you now! LOL!


Oh @#$% I've done it now~


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh @#$% I've done it now~


You sure have! ROFLMAO!


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2020)

I love using a grawlix for a password because I have way too many


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Sep 19, 2020)

Grawlix, okay gott'cha, functions well in it's written form, 
but how do you pronounce #@!*(^%+&^%$#@?


----------

